# Bổ sung canxi cho bé sơ sinh qua sữa mẹ, con đã đủ chưa?



## phamthanhhai47 (12/7/19)

*Tại sao trẻ sơ sinh vẫn cần bổ sung canxi?*
Canxi thường tập trung chủ yếu ở phần khung xương (chiếm đến 90%) và răng của trẻ nhỏ. Canxi cần thiết cho sự phát triển, sự ổn định tuần hoàn nhờ hệ cân bằng canxi máu mô trong cơ thể. Tuy lượng canxi ở máu và dịch cơ thể khá ít nhưng lại giữ vai trò quan trọng cho hệ miễn dịch và đề kháng của trẻ. Nó giúp cho sự hoạt động bình thường của các cơ quan.
Từ khi trong bụng mẹ 9 tháng 10 ngày, trẻ cần canxi để phát triển và hoàn thiện khung xương chắc khỏe. Trẻ sơ sinh cần duy trì lượng canxi để tiếp tục phát triển khung xương chắc khỏe và tăng cường sức đề kháng.
Trẻ bị thiếu canxi sẽ bị còi xương, còi cọc, chậm lớn, suy dinh dưỡng,…Ngược lại, bé sơ sinh được bổ sung canxi đầy đủ sẽ phát triển nhanh, khỏe mạnh và ít bệnh tật.



​*Nguyên nhân gây thiếu canxi ở trẻ sơ sinh*
– Do trẻ sinh thiếu tháng, hàm lượng canxi chưa được tổng hợp và lưu trữ đủ.
– Trong quá trình sinh trẻ bị ngạt hoặc thiếu oxy.
– Chế độ dinh dưỡng của mẹ không đủ chất, thiếu canxi hoặc không hấp thu được.
– Do cơ địa trẻ không hấp thu được canxi từ sữa mẹ.
– Thiếu vitamin D do cơ thể trẻ không tự tổng hợp được kể cả đã tắm nắng thường xuyên.

*Dấu hiệu thiếu canxi ở trẻ sơ sinh là gì?*
Việc thiếu canxi ở trẻ sơ sinh rất thường xuyên xảy ra bởi mẹ rất khó để biết được tình trạng dinh dưỡng của trẻ ở giai đoạn này vì trẻ còn quá bé. Một số dấu hiệu sau có thể không đặc trưng nhưng cũng giúp mẹ nhận biết được.

*Thiếu canxi ở trẻ sơ sinh mức độ nhẹ*
– Thường xuyên vã mồ hôi.
– Trẻ quấy khóc, ngủ không sâu.
– Hay trằn trọc, gắt ngủ mà không ngủ được, thường xuyên vặn người.
– Hay bị trớ, hay bị nấc, bú ít.
– Không tăng cân, chậm phát triển chiều cao hoặc tăng rất ít.

*Thiếu canxi ở trẻ sơ sinh mức nặng*
– Bỏ ti, không chịu ti sữa mẹ.
– Thường khóc khi ngủ hoặc khó đi vào giấc ngủ.
– Thóp mềm, sọ mềm, dễ bị bẹp 1 bên đầu.
– Lồng ngực đỏ, tim đập nhanh.

*Mẹ làm gì để sữa có nhiều canxi bổ sung cho trẻ sơ sinh?*
Nồng độ canxi trong máu và chế độ dinh dưỡng của mẹ không chi phối lượng canxi trong sữa. Tuy nhiên, mẹ được bồi bổ đủ chất cơ thể mẹ sẽ khỏe mạnh và cung cấp đủ sữa chất lượng cho con.

*Chế độ dinh dưỡng đảm bảo cho sức khỏe của mẹ*
Mẹ bỉm sữa cần phải ăn uống khoa học và bổ sung canxi đúng chuẩn giúp mẹ có một sức khỏe dồi dào . Đảm bảo cung cấp đủ dinh dưỡng cho con mà mẹ không bị “bòn rút”. Một số thực phẩm dưới đây có thể giúp bạn lựa chọn dễ dàng hơn:
– Các loại rau xanh: rong biển, rau súp lơ, cải xoăn, cải chân vịt,…
– Các loại tôm, cá vì giai đoạn này mẹ chưa được ăn hải sản nên cá là sự lựa chọn tốt. Một số loại cá như: cá hồi, cá mòi, cá chạch,…
– Nhiều loại hạt như: hạt óc chó, hạnh nhân, hạt dẻ,…
– Hoa quả: kiwi, quả bưởi, quả cam, quả đu đủ,…
– Các loại đậu: đậu đen, đậu đỏ, đậu cô ve, đậu nành.
– Phô mai, sữa và các chế phẩm dinh dưỡng từ sữa.


----------



## Lưu Phương (12/7/19)

bài viết rất hay và ý nghĩa. Để trẻ sơ sinh cứng cáp và mẹ không bị loãng xương sau sinh thì mẹ nên chú ý bổ sung canxi bầu theo hướng dẫn của chuyên gia y tế nhé.


----------



## nhungnguyen (17/7/19)

Bổ sung canxi cho trẻ sơ sinh là rất quan trọng tuy nhiên để trẻ sơ sinh để ra có khung xương chắc khỏe và mẹ sau sinh không bị loãng xương hay bị ê răng thì bổ sung canxi cho bà bầu là cực kì cần thiết


----------



## ngocthuy0397 (17/7/19)

Không những trẻ sơ sinh mà mẹ cũng cần bổ sung canxi sau sinh nữa để tránh tình trạng loãng xương, thiếu xương, đau lưng, rụng tóc,.. vì thiếu canxi.


----------



## phuonglan (19/7/19)

Việc bổ sung canxi cho trẻ rất cần thiết , tuy nhiên việc bổ sung cho mẹ cũng rất quan trọng , nhất là trong thời kì cho con bú . các mẹ nên tham khảo một số thực phẩm giàu canxi nhé!


----------



## Green1095 (22/7/19)

Bé cần canxi từ rất sớm để phát triển, đặc biệt là về chiều cao. Vì vậy mẹ hãy lưu ý bổ sung canxi qua sữa mẹ cho bé để bé được phát triển toàn diện nhé


----------



## nguyễn văn tâm (23/7/19)

Rất hay và bổ ích


----------

